# extradition for misdemenors



## delerium tremens (Nov 3, 2008)

im sure this is bullshit but is there certain states that will not extradite you for misdemeanor crimes? if you flee probation? cheers


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Nov 15, 2008)

For another state to haul u across a state line they have to have a governor's warrant issued (the feds are exempted). It's called the Interstate Agreement on Detainers Act. To qualify for the IADA it MUST be a felony. Probation dosen't matter. Now, certain states will qualify a misd as a felony if you've jumped bond, but if ur asking about a matter that a person is on probation then that's post conviction and u wouldn't be on bond. Good hunting!


----------



## Mouse (Nov 17, 2008)

when I had a warrant (jumped bond as well) I never got fucked with except in other commonwealth states near PA. and even then, they only talked shit and never did anything

once you get a good walk away from the state holding you down, they usually don't bother if it's for something petty. costs them too much time and effort to ship you from cali to pa for something dumb.

I'm on probation right now.. but I've never traveled on probation. just w/ misd warrants. but what IB said seems to make sense.


----------

